# Codificador Estereo Con BA1404



## djchinomix (Dic 30, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro:
Habro este tema solo para una consulta.
Arme un codificador estereo con un ba1404 que al conectarlo a un transmisor de un 2n2222 de poca potencia me codifica super bien, excelente calidad y sin aire de fondo, pero al ponerlo al otro transmisor que tengo armado (que es al que le estoy intentando ponerle PLL) no me codifica. Me di cuenta que la entrada del transmisor de poca potencia es mucho mas sencible a la del transmisor con arta potencia. Me di cuanta de eso porque al mandarle audio directo desde el PC para el TX chico el volumen lo tengo en la mitad de la primera raya y al TX grande a la mitad del 100% de volumen. 
Entonces probe amplificar la señal MPX con un 2n2222, codifica el estereo pero suena con mucho aire de fondo.

Estaba pensando amplificarlo con un 741 pero no se como hacerlo.

Esa es mi consulta.

Saludos Y Feliz Año Nuevo


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2007)

http://www.pisotones.com/Dist+uAmp/Dist+uAmp.htm

Arma el "pedal" microamp, es un booster de ecualizaciòn plana, cubre todo el espectro, al principo lo armè como pedal pero al final quedò siendo un pre para todo 8) 

Te recomiendo que lo armes, tiene muy buena ganancia, lo podes usar para auriculares que los hacer sonar perfectamente, con buena potencia.

Saludos


----------



## corsa (Ene 1, 2008)

Djchinomix, la salida del BA1404 tiene nivel suficiente para modular de sobra cualquier VCO en stereo. Si al VCO que estas intentado poner el PLL no se oye casi el audio y te genera ruido de fondo o soplido esto quiere decir que no es un buen VCO o que estas aplicando la modulacion en el lugar equivocado. Yo de ti revisaria el circuito. Recuerda tambien que la señal piloto de stereo debe estar entre el 8 y 10 por ciento de la modulacion total de audio.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola corsa.
El VCO no tiene problemas, es solo que el ba1404 no tiene la ganancia suficiente a la salida del MPX para que un receptor detecte la señal piloto. Al mandarle audio directo sin coder suena super bien, sin soplido ni ruido. Solo busco la forma de darle mas ganancia al BA1404 sin que genere el soplido o ruido.

Saludos...


----------



## corsa (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola Djchinomix, pues no lo entiendo. Todos los circuitos que he visto que utilizan un BA1404 como codificador stereo o como emisor no necesitan amplificar la señal para obtener un buen nivel de sonido y lograr activar el piloto estereo del receptor, más bien al contrario.

De todas formas, cuando se utiliza un 741 o algun circuito similar es como separador o driver de audio, con una ganancia de entre 1 y 3, y para preénfasis o limitador de 15 khz. Creo que tengo un circuito por algún lado, si lo encuentro te lo pongo.


----------



## corsa (Ene 2, 2008)

Djchinomix, aqui te dejo un modulador FM con 741. Te aconsejo que utilices un TL081. Tiene un mejor nivel de ruido. 

El circuito tiene una ganancia de 3 y preenfasis de 50 microsegundos.


----------



## corsa (Ene 2, 2008)

No estaría de mas recordar como modular correctamente un VCO que utiliza un PLL. Aquí os dejo un ejemplo, añadiendo a la bobina del VCO un condensador de entre 3 y 5 pf y un varicap polarizado a la mitad de tensión de alimentación del VCO para obtener una respuesta lineal en audio. Si quereis, a la entrada de este esquema podeis poner el modulador con el 741 que os he puesto arriba.


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 2, 2008)

Hola corsa.
Gracias por tus post.
Yo creo que el amplificador con el 741 va a funcionar bien.
¿A que voltaje trabaja el circuito?

PD:El VCO no tiene PLL todavia, estoy en eso.

Gracias......saludos


----------



## corsa (Ene 3, 2008)

El mismo voltaje que apliques al VCO.

Si necesitaras más ganancia solo tienes que ir bajando el valor de la resistencia de 270 K, con una de 120K tendrías el doble de ganancia. Si no quieres preenfasis solo tienes que quitar el condensador de 220pf.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 23, 2013)

hola dj como te fue al final con el code y el pll ya lo armaste yo tengo dos y andan uno mejor que el otro saludossss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2013)

Saludos cordiales a todos deste foro ! , caro Djchinomix recomendo mirar a*C*a este site que tiene el BA1404 con um amplificador de MPX con el LM386 : http://www.pira.cz/stkeng.htm .
La salida del LM386 sera mas que suficiente para modular correctamiente el TX , tenga en mente que el nivel del piloto (19Khz) no deve sener maior que 10% de todo programa de audio , se eso ocorre ay el soplido con certeza .
Fuerte abraço y buena suerte en tu dejarrolhos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 24, 2013)

ta muy bueno ese code vos ya lo armaste daniel ???? saludos desde argentina yo tengo uno en mi emisora con el ba1404 y anda bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 24, 2013)

jesus segurola dijo:


> ta muy bueno ese code vos ya lo armaste daniel ???? saludos desde argentina yo tengo uno en mi emisora con el ba1404 y anda bien



hola Jesus segurola saludos cordiales , bueno yo no arme este tipo , pero tengo seguro  que servira bien porque el LM386 tiene una banda ancha de resposta en frequencia (hasta unos  300Khz) caracteristica mui inportante quando se trata de amplificacion de  sinales tipo MPX .
Quanto a el BA1404 yo logrei exito en sintetizar alguns con el PLLs tipo MC145151 , MC145152 mas el prescaler tipo MC12017 , LB3005 ,SP8629  solo ! 
Espero tener sido claro .
Fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jesus segurola (Abr 25, 2013)

muy claro te comento que tengo dos sintetisadores los dos con los motorola que vos mensionas y uno esta andando desde hace  3 años en una radio de mi propiedad el code es con el ba1404 y el otro lo uso en mono  uno tira 15 watt y el otro solo esata con 50 miliwatt y andan muy bien de uno tengo el circuito es como los m31 de argentina del otro no tengo mas que el plano de conecion pero eso es facil audio corriente y antena a si que no vale de mucho saludos abrazo para vos !!!


----------



## el resistors (Nov 13, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro queria consultarles debido a que tengo un pll m31 y un codificador estéreo y por experimentar coloque en serie con el exitador y es codificador estereo un control de grabes y agudos, es decir que entra las señales L-R de la consola luego sale la señal mpx del codificador esta la introdusco a la entrada del control de grabes y agudos y de la salida de de este ultimo entro al excitador y logro una separacion y un efecto aural increíblemente genial. mi pregunta es si se podría quemar algo utilizando asi y si me pueden decir el porque de este sonido increible recortare alguna señal??? 
espero me ayuden abrazo


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro queria consultarles debido a que tengo un pll m31 y un codificador estéreo y por experimentar coloque en serie con el exitador y es codificador estereo un control de grabes y agudos, es decir que entra las señales L-R de la consola luego sale la señal mpx del codificador esta la introdusco a la entrada del control de grabes y agudos y de la salida de de este ultimo entro al excitador y logro una separacion y un efecto aural increíblemente genial. mi pregunta es si se podría quemar algo utilizando asi y si me pueden decir el porque de este sonido increible recortare alguna señal???
> espero me ayuden abrazo



Hola...Las conexiones de procesamiento/tratamiento de audio son siempre antes de entrar al codificador ya que hacerlo a posterior alteraría el trabajo echo por dicho codificador incluso haciéndolo inútil para la función que fue diseñado(generar la señal compleja del estéreo).
Si pretendes saber mas al respecto estudia como trabaja el codificador estéreo para generar las señales y te darás cuenta el porque no se puede hacer como tú pretendes. En el foro hay inforacion de sobra sobre el tema y solo tienes que usar tú tiempo y el buscador del foro.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 14, 2014)

El control de graves y agudos DAÑA la señal MPX. El control de graves y agudos lo tienes que colocar entre la consola de audio y el codificador estereo. Que es lo que pasa, que ese efecto es como consecuencia del deterioro o sbreamplificacion irregular de la señal MPX, Romper no se va a romper nada


----------



## el resistors (Nov 14, 2014)

a ok osea que la sensacion de escucharlo mejor es causa de el deterioro? de la señal ? porque sale increible con un sonido potente se podra quemar algo? este control de grabes tiene un transistor agradezco la ayuda talves quise hacer algo mejor y me salio mal no? busco en el foro pero no encuentro si alguien me pasaria un link les agradezco disculpen la molestia


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2014)

el resistors dijo:


> a ok osea que la sensacion de escucharlo mejor es causa de el deterioro? de la señal ? porque sale increible con un sonido potente se podra quemar algo? este control de grabes tiene un transistor agradezco la ayuda talves quise hacer algo mejor y me salio mal no? busco en el foro pero no encuentro si alguien me pasaria un link les agradezco disculpen la molestia



No se quema nada solo va a perderse la señal estéreo debido a la deformaciones que le estas introduciendo y el buscador es donde dice "Google Búsqueda personalizada" al lado de "Foros de Electrónica".

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 15, 2014)

!! Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!. Caro el resistors , en realidad ustedes hay entiendido equivocado lo que aclaro Don Andrxx ,  lo exesso de graves NO "daña" en  nada  , solamente molesta  la qualidad del sinal estereo multiplex por sobremodulación (distorciones).
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## walter servin (Jun 7, 2016)

Una consulta sobre este tema de procesador y codificador estereo, va el segundo que he adquirido, ahora compre uno digital de Argentina, una marca conocida, y sigo con ruido como si fuera de tierra de fondo... fui descartando equipos y creo sale del procesador, lo raro es que el analogico tenia ese mismo problema... es normal o hay algun problema entre
1- procesador. (para conectar procesador al enlace mpx uso cable de 50 ohm 1 metro)
2- enlace. 
3- exitador.

ya probe bajar mpx, levantar volumen, bajar etc..... al conectar directo audio al enlace en mono desaparece ese ruido parasito.
-alguna idea ?


----------

